# What gun was that?!?!?



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Ever watch a movie and wonder what make and model firearm a particular character was using in the show? If so, the website IMFDB-The Internet Movie Firearms Database is for you. At this website you can search for any movie or TV show name and find out what firearms the actors in the movie/show were using. It is really cool!

For instance, last night we were watch "The Wild Bunch" in honor of the late Ernest Borginine. This movie was supposed to have taken place in 1913 Texas. During the movie I thought I had noticed that some of the actors were shooting Model 1903A3 Springfields. My mind was telling me that no, they must have been shooting M1903s, which would have been correct for the time period of the movie. So, I looked it up on IMFDB-The Internet Movie Firearms Database and sure enough, some of the actors were using M1903A3 rifles, a rifle that didn't come into production until 1942 for WWII!

Another flaw in the movie that we noticed was when they stole a M1917 Browning .30 cal machine gun off an Army train! The website IMFDB-The Internet Movie Firearms Database indeed verified that this was the case. Of course thiswas only a four year mistake. 



















Anyone else find mistakes in movies when it comes to firearms (other than revolvers that shoot 20 rounds before reloading)?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I keep wondering what kind of ammo they use that throws sparks when the slug hits something.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cabin , we should get together form a association for the correctness of guns used in films , and tv , and consult to the movie companies and do the research so that we have period correct guns in all movies and tv.

I have seen so many mistakes in movies and tv 

the 2 biggest and most repeated mistakes are , Glocks that go click click click when they pull the trigger on an empty chamber more than once , glocks fire from a partial reset you get exactly 1 click , but they also lock open on the last round 
the second is what is that sound , you know "the sound " they use it every time someone draws a gun on most shows particularly cop dramas. i have drawn a bunch of guns never gotten anything like that sound , i think they took a sloppy gun shook it side to side recoding it then amplified it and play it every time a gun comes out of a holster or is pointed , it is so loud you would think the character behind the door would hear 6 cops all draw their gun and run for the fire escape.

but my feeling is they just don't care.

oh one more very common mistake , really how many times do you need to rack a pump shotgun to get a round to chamber , they do it when they get out of the car then again at the door then again when they are talking to the suspect at gun point , but a shell never drops out when they pump a gun they already just racked , some one should tell them they are carrying an empty gun around


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I really want a 6 gun that fires 150rds.....without reloading


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

So what is the pistol in John Ross's room on Dallas this week?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

thanks for another addictive data source!!! IMDB is on my browser (firefox), and is used regularly... will have to see if 'this' one is available!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

zant said:


> I really want a 6 gun that fires 150rds.....without reloading


I want one of those!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

whiterock said:


> So what is the pistol in John Ross's room on Dallas this week?


I think the show is too recent for any info to be posted at IMFDB.com yet, but if the new show is based on the old Dallas TV series, the handgun J R Ewing (Larry Hagman) used was a was a nickel-plated Colt Detective Special.

See: Larry Hagman - imfdb :. guns in movies :. movie guns :. the internet movie firearms database


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

What I could see of that holstered pistol, it is a single action, stainless looks to be either a Ruger Blackhawk or Super Blackhawk. Also on the show so far I have see what looks to be Ruger .44 carbine, Colt or Vaquero single action, lever action Winchester, Remington semi auto shotgun, Remington 870, and an 1800's navy colt.
I'm eatin this new series up just looking for the guns.
Ed


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

zant said:


> I really want a 6 gun that fires 150rds.....without reloading


And doesn't leave brass to pick up.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Is when i see an old movie in the civil war time period and a lot of 'em will have 73 model colt resolvers...:gaptooth:


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Cabin , we should get together form a association for the correctness of guns used in films , and tv , and consult to the movie companies and do the research so that we have period correct guns in all movies and tv.
> 
> I have seen so many mistakes in movies and tv
> 
> ...



Or how they always seem to use the sound of someone racking a shotgun, when it was just loaded and racked moments before. Then the moment they see the "bad guy" they rack it again.. In my opinion that shotgun should have been empty from all the times they worked the slide and didn't fire a shot...They've ejected the loaded shells onto the ground....

Movie magic, you have to wonder who these idiots are some times...:nana:


----------

